# BNB LLC International



## pdefilippis (Mar 13, 2019)

Is this company legit?  They claim that they can working with my timeshare legally get my timeshare transferred to a new owner.  There's NO upfront money and they claim they take 5% of the sale.

Please advise.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 13, 2019)

It’s a common scam. They promise you big bucks to get you hooked and then spring a required fee. If you pay the fee they will request another fee. And then another. It will keep going until you stop sending them money then they will disappear.

I could check Google to see which legit website they stole their website verbiage from, or check to see if there is a legit LLC by that name (and if so they hijacked it), or check the address to see if they really reside there (they won’t be there), or check to see if their “local” prefix phone number is really an internet phone allowing them to call from anywhere (it will be an internet number), or ask if they cold called you (I am sure they did). No, all I really needed to do is verify the date when they first popped up. A domain search of their website reveals they started their scam two months ago as their website was created 1/3/19 (with the registrant in Mexico).

These scammers change their website as often as they change their underwear. They have to because word gets out they are scamming.


----------



## Iggyearl (Mar 13, 2019)

This is a wild guess, but maybe your timeshare is in Mexico???  Please watch the following video - but skip the stupid ad at the front.  The video may cure you of going any further.


----------



## Bill Scott (Apr 7, 2019)

Did you pursue discussion with BNB LLC International ?  I have an inquiry from them as well.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 7, 2019)

How did you come into contact with them?  What are they promising to do for you and for how much?  What are you hoping to accomplish by using their services?


----------



## Bill Scott (Apr 8, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> How did you come into contact with them?  What are they promising to do for you and for how much?  What are you hoping to accomplish by using their services?


They would be purchasing my membership, I would receive $28,050 for my Holiday week 1 bedroom.  They contacted my wife by cold call (email or phone).  They get 5% from the purchaser.  (Sounds fishy).


----------



## amycurl (Apr 8, 2019)

That's because it *is* fishy!! Yeah, there is no way you're getting $28,050 in resale from a week in Mexico. If you no longer want your timeshare, the more legitimate/successful/cost-effective way is to peruse one of these options:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/

But, yes, *anyone* that cold calls you is pretty much a scam--see previous posts in this thread for how it works.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2019)

Bill Scott said:


> They would be purchasing my membership, I would receive $28,050 for my Holiday week 1 bedroom.  They contacted my wife by cold call (email or phone).  They get 5% from the purchaser.  (Sounds fishy).


You know it's a scam with a cold caller.  This is a way to rip you off in some way.  You didn't initiate the contact, they did.  Why would they call, except to scam you.  

So for you to say that they aren't going to make money, well that is just not going to be true.  They could drain your bank account, if you give them the account number.  That is something that almost happened to our son.  He found a buyer for his car, and they said they would send the money, so he gave them his account number.  The credit union called him and said his account was in jeopardy, so the credit union moved his money to a new account.  

Scammers seem to have no conscience whatsoever and continue to steal from the elderly.  You are lucky to find TUG in time.  Fact is, your timeshare is probably not worth anywhere near what they are promising.  People are giving away great timeshares, just to get out from under the maintenance fees.  

Don't make a second mistake by falling for this scam.


----------



## Canadiano (Apr 8, 2019)

I have been contacted by them as well. Just recieved the first email. They are located in an abandoned building according to google. I believe this will be a scam. I asked how they got my information and they said it is in a public database. I will not be sending any money. Only recently have there been people making comments on this "pop up" company.

 Here is the email they sent:

This email is in regards to the phone call you received from one of our representatives. We have contacted you because _BNB LLC International_ is currently gathering real estate and fractional ownerships. We currently represent a group of investors and corporations who are searching for investment opportunities. 

We require your proof of affiliation or ownership with the vacation club or resort corporation in order to obtain the highest possible offer (Details required: Owner(s), Unit Type, Registered Weeks, Points, Season, Year purchased and any additional information that might increase the value). If any of the information is illegible or is missing please inform your assigned sales associate since this will need to be properly addressed with our investors.

Our team is composed of highly knowledgeable and resourceful sales representatives and brokers who will provide you with an incomparable service as they guide you through every step of the sale process. Our next business meeting is taking place on _April 11th,2019_ and we would like to present your investment as an option for a potential purchase and business opportunity. If accepted for purchase, you will receive an offer with the proposed amount for you to consider and it will require your signature in order to make the appropriate arrangements for your fractional ownership to be included in the upcoming acquisition.

Your assigned sales associate _Mr. Robert Anderson_, will be working diligently on your behalf to keep you well informed and provide you with updates or changes regarding the acquisition. For further information, you may reach your assigned sales associate at _1(866) 882-8605, Ext. 210 _or you can also email him at _r.anderson@bnbllcinternational.com_

Best Regards,


*Ellen Millard*
*Executive Assistant
Toll free: 1 (866) 882-8605 Ext. 200
Fax: (612) 248-1974*
*info@bnbllcinternational.com*
*www.bnbllcinternational.com** 
1400 Park Ave. Minneapolis, MN 55404*


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2019)

you will likely find they trigger one or more red flags here:

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 9, 2019)

Bill Scott said:


> They would be purchasing my membership, I would receive $28,050 for my Holiday week 1 bedroom.  They contacted my wife by cold call (email or phone).  They get 5% from the purchaser.  (Sounds fishy).



Not only does it sound fishy, it's utterly confusing.  If "They would be purchasing [your] membership", why would "They get 5% from the purchaser"? They're purchasing and then getting 5% from themselves????


----------



## Canadiano (Apr 9, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> Not only does it sound fishy, it's utterly confusing.  If "They would be purchasing [your] membership", why would "They get 5% from the purchaser"? They're purchasing and then getting 5% from themselves????



They say they are a broker with "buyers"


----------

